# My first outing to the workshop 2015



## devonwoody (29 Apr 2015)

Went into the workshop with good intentions for the first time April 2015.

Set up the machines, cleaned the tops off, and pulled on the bandsaw tension lever, plus refitted the P.T belt which I dismantle during the winter because the belt goes brittle otherwise in the cold weather.

Portion of workshop photographed today.







Just raised the blade and set the fence, and pushed the start button. A perfect rip.








Did the same with the bandsaw, just switched it on without any tension bearing settings.






Now I have got a set of 10 tissue boxes to get stuck into.


----------



## monkeybiter (29 Apr 2015)

Excellent news. I always look forward to your WIPs [as the Bishop said to the actress].


----------



## devonwoody (29 Apr 2015)

So went back this afternoon and picked up a board of American Ash that was 35mm thick and one clean face.

Got three boards p.a.r between 9.2 to 9.9mm thick so machinery is working good on first outing of year even planer blade was not touched or most probably the previous two seasons.
A bit of hand work before putting in thicknesser. (even that was nice and easy)






Off the bandsaw.






Off the thicknesser





A bit weary but will come back in tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Biliphuster (29 Apr 2015)

Always a joy picking up a plane and thinking "Oh, must have sharpened this before putting away"

Swish

Swishhhh


----------



## devonwoody (1 May 2015)

Started stripping again, so there are three sets lined up on my table saw ready for gluing.

I intended to glue all edges up in one session and clamp on TS, but glue was setting off too quickly so I finished gluing separately so project is getting delayed.


----------



## Charlie Woody (1 May 2015)

Looking forward to watching you make these, thanks for sharing.


----------



## devonwoody (4 May 2015)

Eventually got the three boards glued to pattern.






However gluing full length boards was not the way I usually go, normally glued to approx. size of box, and I got some messy boards some points I have had to put lumps on to maintain thickness.






Cleaned up with a smoothing plane and then all faces through the thicknesser and came out usuable at the end.


----------



## devonwoody (11 May 2015)

The project is on hold at the present time, bad weather, too windy in workshop for three days, and now I have pulled a muscle in ankle area, or dry tendon and not happy standing on my feet.
So perhaps later in this week I will be able to restart.


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2015)

Saw the doc. and he says it could be a long job. But tendon did not pop (Achilles heal)


----------



## Charlie Woody (14 May 2015)

devonwoody":2en5ebjb said:


> Saw the doc. and he says it could be a long job. But tendon did not pop (Achilles heal)



Sorry to hear of this, especially as your wife has been ill, so bit unlucky on the medical front. Get well soon.


----------



## devonwoody (15 May 2015)

Decision day to day, do I go into plaster. having a ultra scan.


----------



## devonwoody (16 May 2015)

I have been fitted up with a boot for the time being, but very unstable at present


----------



## devonwoody (20 May 2015)

Latest, I am in plaster. 7 weeks they say, so post later in year I hope.


----------



## marcros (20 May 2015)

oh dear. take it easy. probably a good time to get the water colours out.


----------



## devonwoody (20 May 2015)

marcros":agxt1d2w said:


> oh dear. take it easy. probably a good time to get the water colours out.




Yes that was put on the agenda a few minutes ago, plus digital painting as taken hold, and then there is the Yamaha keyboard. and watching projects on this forum by others.

The titebond replacement glue arrived last week, but now lies redundant on the shelf.


----------



## Racers (20 May 2015)

Get well soon DW

Pete


----------



## devonwoody (24 Aug 2015)

Well its the 24th August 2015 and I got back to this project three months later after my misfortune earlier this year.

So cut the first mitres this year on my tablesaw jig and did rebates on the router and then glued the first carcass.






Looks good this morning.


----------



## hanser (24 Aug 2015)

Devon - keep up the good works. Looking forward to more update.


----------



## No skills (24 Aug 2015)

Good stuff, hope the rest of the year is better for you.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Aug 2015)

First box of the year finished at last.






Two more to go in progress.


----------



## JR147 (29 Aug 2015)

They look really good and must be great to be back in the workshop.


----------



## marcros (29 Aug 2015)

i missed this update yesterday. Good to see you back in action John.


----------



## devonwoody (30 Aug 2015)

Thanks for messages, I look forward to getting back into the workshop each morning even if its only for a short spell these days. Starting to remember were everything is and finding things I had forgotten I had. 

Finish those two boxes and then a picture frame and a clock to do.


----------

